# Review of dollar tree smoked mussels



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Another Deebo experiment. Tastes pretty much like oily smoked mussels. I would eat them if I was hungry, but not going to "stock up" on them, thats for sure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

picture of the product


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What did your stomach do to you lately to make you hate it so much? :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I can promise you, my office smells like a damn fish market lately.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Deeb... you do know the objective of prepping is to survive _after_ the SHTF, right? lol

We appreciate whatever call to duty it is that makes you feel the obligation to review off the wall foods for us, but we really like your other quirky talents here more! Please don't make us have to pull together an intervention team, stop before it's too late!

Or at least get your dog to try it first! If he won't eat it, you probably shouldn't either!

Peace, Love and Happy Meals!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bad thing is, almost all the stuff we have tried, Its 50/50, people either love the taste, or say that they would never eat it again.
I have posted last year about my wishes to open "Deebo's Exotics", a restaruant where there is "out of the normal stuff".
Alligator, emu, just stuff that middle America doesn't get to try. Oh, and it's expensive..


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> bad thing is, almost all the stuff we have tried, Its 50/50, people either love the taste, or say that they would never eat it again.
> I have posted last year about my wishes to open "Deebo's Exotics", a restaruant where there is "out of the normal stuff".
> Alligator, emu, just stuff that middle America doesn't get to try. Oh, and it's expensive..


LOL, good luck with that! Years ago, had a neighbor tried to get me into emu ranching...was gonna be the next greatest thing. I considered it too, it is good tasting and healthy too. But then I thought, how many people's mom's served fried emu Sunday after church? Probably not many...

So instead I started raising meat goats! lol

So if any of you might wonder why I'm kinda soft on immigration...they all love goat meat!

I love alligator though. You could open up a swanky restuarant in New York and probably charge a fortune... They're crazy enough to buy anything that's expensive or weird.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Deeb... you do know the objective of prepping is to survive _after_ the SHTF, right? lol
> 
> We appreciate whatever call to duty it is that makes you feel the obligation to review off the wall foods for us, but we really like your other quirky talents here more! Please don't make us have to pull together an intervention team, stop before it's too late!
> 
> ...


I vote that as the funniest post of the week! :lol:

Nicely done!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> LOL, good luck with that! Years ago, had a neighbor tried to get me into emu ranching...was gonna be the next greatest thing. I considered it too, it is good tasting and healthy too. But then I thought, how many people's mom's served fried emu Sunday after church? Probably not many...
> 
> So instead I started raising meat goats! lol
> 
> ...


Meat goat? Do they still give milk?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> bad thing is, almost all the stuff we have tried, Its 50/50, people either love the taste, or say that they would never eat it again.
> I have posted last year about my wishes to open "Deebo's Exotics", a restaruant where there is "out of the normal stuff".
> Alligator, emu, just stuff that middle America doesn't get to try. Oh, and it's expensive..


Most of the stuff from Dollar Tree is from China. I don't think I'd trust all the weird shit your eating from there. 
Now, about Gator. That's some good stuff. I've eaten it in Jambalaya as gator sausage, and I've eaten it fried up with some Tabasco on it. Good stuff. No need to get all fancy with those fancy hot sauces. Good OL Tabasco works just fine.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Meat goat? Do they still give milk?


They do, we drink a fair amount of it around kidding time. They aren't quite as prolific volume-wise as pure dairy breeds, but we just get milk as a byproduct from does that have a single kid. The kid usually will only nurse on one side, so we have to milk out the other side every day.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> I vote that as the funniest post of the week! :lol:
> 
> Nicely done!


Thank you Inor, coming from you, that's quite the compliment!


----------



## tribby01 (Jun 2, 2014)

That just sounds like a crazy thing to eat.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All these "crazy things" are at the local supermarket, yall act like Im eating things that have never been eaten before. Broaden your views people, be willing to try things. Live a little. Loosen up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> All these "crazy things" are at the local supermarket, yall act like Im eating things that have never been eaten before. Broaden your views people, be willing to try things. Live a little. Loosen up.


That's right folks! You follow Deebo on the culinary exploits and follow Beach Kowboy and me on the social graces. You may not live a long life, but when you die at 52, you will definitely be able to say your experienced life to its fullest while you were here and have no regrets!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Another Deebo experiment. Tastes pretty much like oily smoked mussels. I would eat them if I was hungry, but not going to "stock up" on them, thats for sure.


Better make sure you go waaay down wind and dig a deep hole before you expel that demon!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ahh, GT, thats for sure. At least the oil would help..


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would be suspect of any canned food item from Dollar Tree anyway. Yucch.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

I for one, enjoy your reviews Deebo. Keep up the good work. Once the fresh food runs out, the canned ham will look a darn sight better than BBQ rat!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

WallyOz, I still have the Dak ham. Couldn't juistify opening it, when I had some sliced ham open. A week of sandwiches has me "not willing" to jump on the canned Dak ham, but In a bout another week or so, I will get to it. One thing for certain, two things for sure, It aint going anywhere, unless someone at work "borrows" it. 
A fellow supervisor and I have an "open rule" about foodstuff in our pantry and fridge. If its in there, eat it, replace it when you get a chance. We both have more food at work than at home.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

here is a quick snap of the pantry.


----------

